

The Pirate Bay verdict: 4-10 months prison, SEK 46 million in damages (Swedish) - yesbabyyes
http://www.svea.se/templates/DV_Press____21065.aspx

======
phamilton
as someone familiar with the swedish prison system, 4-10 months will be cut
down by a 3rd (a reduction for good behavior is automatically granted to each
prisoner, unless proven otherwise.). A prisoner also has a nice private room
with cable TV and internet.

46 million SEK is 5-6 million USD.

~~~
patrickaljord
They shouldn't go to jail for copyright infringement, even in the US it is not
considered as a crime.

Article in English: [http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-appeal-
verdict-101126...](http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-appeal-
verdict-101126/)

~~~
qeorge
Copyright infringement in the US is absolutely a crime, and 4-5 year sentences
are not uncommon:

<http://www.cybercrime.gov/ip.html>

------
charlesmarshall
google translated version -
[http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?js=n&prev=_t&...](http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.svea.se%2Ftemplates%2FDV_Press____21065.aspx&act=url)

------
d2viant
What will happen to website?

~~~
silverpen
Whatever happens next, not much will change for the users of the popular
BitTorrent indexer. The Pirate Bay website will remain online and operating as
usual. None of the defendants are involved in the site anymore, and all assets
are reportedly owned by the Seychelles based company Reservella.

From:[http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-appeal-
verdict-101126...](http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-appeal-
verdict-101126/)

------
dnsworks
If you've read, "Catch Me If You Can", by Frank Abagnale Jr., then your
opinion of Swedish prisons might be that they're country clubs where you get
to sew parachutes and go to school for free, in comparison to those in the US.
This doesn't sound so terrible, considering that this is a large scale
criminal organization (whether you think what they did is a crime or not, the
Swedish legal system has officially deemed it one).

The owners would have far more personal protection from legal in the US,
though.

------
jister
4-10 months jail time is like a vacation.

~~~
jacquesm
Swedish jails are not to be compared with those in the US or plenty of other
places in the world but having your freedom to move restricted is still one of
the harshest punishments that civilized countries inflict on their citizens.

I find it hard to believe that you equate that with that which we normally
consider an expression of extreme freedom, that of traveling and having the
freedom to organize your time any way you want.

~~~
steve19
I reckon a Swedish jail is a lot nicer than being deployed in Iraq or
Afghanistan, where your freedom of movement is restricted and you are under
constant threat from people who spend their days and nights trying to kill
you.

~~~
jacquesm
You can only be deployed if you're in the army, most countries have volunteer
armies. What is your point exactly ?

~~~
Sapient
Sane people can, and often do choose to do things which could be considered
worse than a few months in a Swedish jail.

Given a choice between a Swedish jail and a tour in Iraq, I would choose jail.
But then I am not American, or Swedish.

------
WadeWilliams
If jail time > 12 months, sentence = prison else sentence = jail

~~~
woodall

          elseif (sentences == consecutive){
            serve(time,chargeCount,jail)
          }
    

There are other variables, such as Jurisdiction, also impact how a person will
be sentenced. Laws might differ a bit in Sweden though.

That code isn't very good. A person can serve >12months if the sentences are
ran consecutively. Depending on the criminal, crime, and place, the person
charged may want to be in prison instead of jail.

~~~
ugh
Are you sure that jails even exist in Sweden? I would be surprised. Isn’t that
some kind of weird American quirk?

This brochure from the Swedish government [0] differentiates between remand
prisons and correctional facilities (of varying security levels), no mention
of anything else at all.

[0] <http://www.regeringen.se/content/1/c4/33/41/0feab306.pdf> (PDF)

~~~
woodall
It looks like a 'remand prison' is similar to the common law 'jail'.

remand prison: Where people who are suspected of offenses and who have been
detained by a court while waiting for trial are held.[from the link above]

[0] <http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Remand+prison>

~~~
ugh
I’m seriously confused by the US law system and apparently, also by the
Swedish one. At least I found out that in my native Germany “jails” (that’s
how it’s translated) don’t exist any longer but apparently did until 1970.
Germany has now only prisons, someone who is kept in custody prior to the
trial is in exactly the same building as those who are properly in prison.

~~~
woodall
I meet someone on ChatRoulette once who was an intern at one of the courts in
Germany. During our conversation it became obvious that English Common Law and
Germanic/Salic Law are two different beast. It is important to remember that
there is no universal set of rules, as cultures value things differently.

